# 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2005)

*Werbung von unseren Partnern DS Angelsport und Förde Guiding*

*2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Am Samstag den 18. März 2006 findet das 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen statt!

*Eingeladen sind alle Meerforellenverrückten!*

Ablauf:
Treffen um 8.30h auf dem Parkplatz vor Annies Kiosk in Sonderhav ca. 5 Autominuten hinter der Grenze! 

Bei dem Treffen geht es um grenzübergreifenden Erfahrungsaustausch und gemeinsames Fischen! Wie beim 1. Treffen werden wieder lokale Angler mit kleinen Gruppen an die verschieden Strände auf deutscher und dänischer Seite der Förde ziehen und dort auch den Nichtansässigen und weniger Erfahrenen mit Hilfe und Ortskenntnis zur Seite stehen. Es wird auch wieder eine Fliegenfischer sowie eine Bellyboottruppe geben – Bootsangler sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen und man kann selbstverständlich auch auf eigene Faust losziehen!

Ein paar Preise sollen auch die Fänger der besten Fische erhalten es werden jedoch nur blanke Meerforellen über 50cm in die Wertung aufgenommen sowie 1-2 Sonderwertungen für andere Fischarten! 

Es wird eine Startgebühr von 5 -10 € je nach jeweiligem Geldbeutel erhoben sämtliche Einnahmen werden an Kystefiskers gespendet – einem Verein der sich mit Renaturierung von Laichgewässern beschäftigt! (www.kystefiskers.de)
Für den Abend ist dann für alle die wollen noch gemeinsamer Klönschnack sowie was zwischen die Kiemen geplant wie beim letzten Treffen auch -  dort wird es dann auch eine kleine Filmpremiere geben!!!

Hier noch Berichte zum letzten Treffen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=37818&highlight=Flensburger
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35295&highlight=Flensburger

So nach 1,5 Jahren geht es dann wieder los, wir hoffen viele Bekannte sowie noch Unbekannte zu treffen! Wo dann Abends eingekehrt wird, wird noch bekannt gegeben dafür müssten wir allerdings auch möglichst früh einschätzen können wie viele Leutchen es werden - also auch beim Anmelden bitte mitteilen ob Ihr Abends noch dabei seid! 

Anmeldungen: 
jelleholm@yahoo.de
www.dsangelsport.de

Veranstalter des Treffens sind DS Angelsport und Förde Guiding!

Die Veranstalter übernehmen vor, während und nach der Veranstaltung keinerlei Haftung für Personen - und / oder Sachschäden jeglicher Art!


----------



## dat_geit (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja, ja darauf wartet mal als Neu_Infizierter.#6

Hab mich schon angemeldet und hoffe auf weitere zahlreiche Teilnahme.

Äh, abends zum Gala Dinner bin isch auch dabei. |rolleyes
Smoking mit Fliege???:q


----------



## Medo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich bin dabei #6 

hiermit nehme ich einen platz unter den abendlichen dinner-teilnehmern ein. 


*vielen dank bereits im vorraus für die unterstützung unserer arbeit. *
*mit dem erlös möchten wir wichtiges gerät (gewässeruntersuchungskoffer oder ähnliches) anschaffen und hoffen damit die qualität des gewässers verbessern zu können. *

*mfg jörg#h *


----------



## vagabond82 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> nur blanke Meerforellen über 50cm in die Wertung
> 
> Es wird eine Startgebühr von 5 -10 € je nach jeweiligem Geldbeutel erhoben sämtliche Einnahmen werden an Kystefiskers gespendet – einem Verein der sich mit Renaturierung von Laichgewässern beschäftigt! (www.kystefiskers.de)


#6 #6 #6 

Bin dabei !
und auch von mir im voraus vielen Dank für den Spendenerlös, Ihr investiert in die Zunkunft eines ursprünglichen Meerforellenbestandes !

Gruß und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest
Jan


----------



## Laggo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Da darf ich nicht fehlen#h #h #h 
Abends natürlich auch nicht!

@Medo
Soll ich mit dem Bus kommen?|kopfkrat #6


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja, bin auch dabei.

den Wink zu den Kystefiskers finde ich genial. #6 

Die Jungs unterstütze ich auch gern, für den nächsten Trash-Fly Contest.
Ganz besonders gern, wenn die Verwendung von Mitteln in der Nachwuchsförderung liegt. Wer könnte ansonsten besser die Leidenschaft
verbreiten ?
Das wird nen Spaß #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## detlefb (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Soweit ich das jetzt schon planen kann, Dabei#h


----------



## theactor (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

HI,

sowie ich mir den Tag arbeitsbefreien kann (kann ich aber erst Ende Februar absehen), bin ich auch dabei! 

#h


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schön - die üblichen Verdächtigen reihen sich ein die ersten 10 Anmeldungen sind da! Freue mich schon das wird bestimmt wieder nett!
#h

Neuster Stand 24.02.2006:

Anmeldungen bislang 46 Teilnehmer 
-davon werden dann erfahrungsgemäß 2/3 erscheinen 
-davon auch einige Kleinboot und Bellyboot Kapitäne
-erstaunlich viele Fliegenfischer sind dabei

Abends kann wer will dann gemütlich beieinander gehokt werden und zwar darüber freue ich mich besonders wird diese Zusammenkunft auf der großen Ochseninsel http://www.ochseninseln.de/ stattfinden dort werden wir dann bewitschaftet  Anglerlatain wird in GROßen Mengen im Raum verteilt und ich hoffe ich bekomme das angkündigte Filmchen bis dahin noch zusammengeschnitten  !

Freue mich schon!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Äh, abends zum Gala Dinner bin isch auch dabei.
> Smoking mit Fliege???



Ich denke ist wohl eher Thermounterbekleidung angesagt


----------



## vagabond82 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ist wohl eher Thermounterbekleidung angesagt



Da kann bei Bedarf aber ne´Magnus angesteckt werden !

Nehme auch am Dinner teil.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moinsen,

nehme auch teil.Anmeldung an dsangelsport ist raus.
Wie siehts mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus?

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> nehme auch teil.Anmeldung an dsangelsport ist raus.
> Wie siehts mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus?
> ...


 
da läßt sich bestimmt was machen#h


----------



## Dorsch 1/2 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallöchen Leute,
wäre bestimmt voll cool, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich da frei krieg.

MICHA (DORSCH1) fährst du da hin? Wenn ja, nimmst mich bitte mit?????????


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!


hab mich gerade bei Jelle angemeldet! Das wird cool!


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin zusammen,

Anmeldung ist raus. Mal sehen, obs wieder schöne Bilder gibt|rolleyes ...
und natürlich schöne Fische.

Detlef... machst du wieder den 0€-Coastguard?

Josi


----------



## detlefb (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Detlef... machst du wieder den 0€-Coastguard?
> Josi



Ist ein bischen Witterungabhängig, grundsätzlich JA.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Detlef!

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir einen "Schichtdienst" einrichten 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Slipmöglichkeiten aus?


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

werde mich bemühen als Nußschalenbootsangler auch vor Ort zu sein ....
werd mal demnächst bei Gelegenheit meinen Schichtplan einsehen ...
grundsätzlich *große Interesse* !!!!  #6


----------



## DerDuke (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Diesmal schaffe ich es vielleicht auch teilzunehmen. :q 

Hängt vom Job und dem Wetter ab, ich muss schließlich rund 600 Km bis zum Treffpunkt fahren. #q


----------



## Medo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@rhönwurz

und natürlich auch all die anderen...

schön euch mal wieder zu treffen (am wasser)!!

erstmal....


----------



## DerDuke (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Medo

Wenn ich dabei sein kann, bringe ich diesmal das "Original" mit!


----------



## Günni1401 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin moin an alle,

Als ich von dem Treffen gehört habe, gabs für mich kein halten mehr. Bin noch Neuling in Sachen Mefos, aber nach einigen Dorschen an der Spinnrute mehr als infziert mit der Küstenfischerei
Freu mich schon riesig auf das Treffen.

Viele Grüße,

Gunnar

PS: Hätten vielleicht ein paar Hamburger Lust ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu gründen? Wäre super... ist doch ne ganze Ecke nach Flensburg|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Günni1401 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hätten vielleicht ein paar Hamburger Lust ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu gründen? Wäre super... ist doch ne ganze Ecke nach Flensburg|rolleyes


klar !
das machen wir dann kurzfristig vorher !!!
ich kann hinten in mein Boot noch 3-4 Leute reinschmeißen ...     |supergri


----------



## detlefb (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Slipmöglichkeiten aus?



Auf DK-Seite so glaube ich ist eine in "Egernsund" und in Kollund haben die auch ne Menge B-35 Beton rechts vom Bootshaus in der See versenkt. Das sah im Herbst 04 ganz nach dem Bau einr Slippe aus.

Mal schaun was Jelle da weiß.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Detlef!

Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann kann ich lieber das feste Boot mitnehmen als mit meinem Schlauchi rumzueiern


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

jo - da haben sie was gebaut in Kollund ! hab ich auch gehört ....
ansonsten ist Egernsund echt top !


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

_*Bescheid !!!!!    |bla: |bla: |bla:

*_werde mit meiner Wenigkeit auch dabei sein  !!!!​


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Slippen würde ich in Egernsund die Slippe in Kollund sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus aber kann sein, dass die nur für den Ruderklub ist - habe da noch niemand zuständigen getroffen und so auch noch nicht abgescheckt ob die benutzt werden darf und frei ist - da will ich lieber vorsichtig mit sein und mir das nicht verscherzen wenn sich dazu noch was ergibt dann sage ich bescheid!

Ansonsten freue ich mich über die eintreffenden Anmeldungen!!!


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten freue ich mich über die eintreffenden Anmeldungen!!!


meine hast du !
werde dann von Egernsund aus zu euch stoßen ! |bla:
wenn ich schon wieder nur an die legger burger da beim Kiosk denke .... *schmatz*


----------



## Medo (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@laggo, detlef......

dabei?


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Medo
Wir müßen vorher nochmal..#x


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Medo
> Wir müßen vorher nochmal..#x


 

dann geh doch mal ans tel... :q


----------



## Laggo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> @laggo, detlef......
> 
> dabei?



Mensch Jörch, der Hausbau scheint Dir echt zu Kopf zu steigen|uhoh: 
Bin doch längst angemeldet, siehe Posting 5!!!
Ich muß nur nochmal beim Förde Papst zwecks Unterkunft um Audienz bitten|engel: 
War Samstag auch schon zum warmup oben, und bin doch glatt vom Mefoangler zum Mefofänger aufgestiegen#v 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> War Samstag auch schon zum warmup oben, und bin doch glatt vom Mefoangler zum Mefofänger aufgestiegen


Ähhh......FL-Jelle-Zuchtforellen zählen in der Statistik nicht ...:q   
Petri !!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh......FL-Jelle-Zuchtforellen zählen in der Statistik nicht ...:q
> Petri !!!!



Oh Uwe ... dann mußt Du ja Deine Statistik auch böse nach unten schrauben!:q :q :q


----------



## detlefb (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @laggo, detlef......
> 
> dabei?



hmm, hast du das lesen verlernt bei deinen Restaurierungsarbeiten?:q :q


----------



## woodstock69 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

das 1. treffen bei klasse -> ergo: ich bin wieder mit dabei 

gute idee und schon jetzt einmal dank an die organisatoren :m


----------



## Fastroller (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,

woher wisst Ihr denn so genau daß sich am 18. März in Flensburg die Mefo`s treffen ? 

Respekt...ihr habt echt n ganz schönen Wisssensvorsprung !


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> woher wisst Ihr denn so genau daß sich am 18. März in Flensburg die Mefo`s treffen ?
> 
> Respekt...ihr habt echt n ganz schönen Wisssensvorsprung !



???... Kann man doch mittlerweile im I-Net buchen. Unter www.Alleinunterhalter.de kann man neben Clowns und Silberhochzeitsbands auch nen Schwarm MeFos buchen (vorher angeben braun oder Silber!!)

Gibts eigendlich wieder ne Belly-Kolonne???


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

alleinunterhalter.de ...?!

mensch josi... du musst an's wasser


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> alleinunterhalter.de ...?!
> 
> mensch josi... du musst an's wasser



Kann nich... bin wieder gebucht auffe goldene Hochzeit von Erna und Willi Schaluppke. n büschen Fox aufspielen.....
Geh dann langsam auf 160 bpm hoch, alle Gäste Herzklabaster c ) und dann ab ans Wasser...:m


----------



## Medo (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@josi
ich gönn dir das....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hui...sind ja schon einige da die mit wollen.....


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

jou .... wird bestimmt ne große Truppe ... |bla:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

mal schauen was das wetter sagt,evtl. komme ich auch mit meinen winterböötchen.mein großes ist im winterlager!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

und ein OBERGEILES angelgebiet!!!!!!!


----------



## Tüdel (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, jetzt auch hier nochmal:

Werde versuchen dabei zu sein - der Planungshorizont ist ja lang genug also geb ich der Sache mal 'ne 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ... Jelle kriegt dann beizeitn ein Mail von mir.
Nur für den Fall, könnte mich jemand mitnehmen (ab HH versteht sich) und Vorsicht, ich reise für gewöhnlich mit viel Gepäck, aber ohne BB?

SL Tüdel


----------



## me_fo (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das jetzt schon planen kann, Dabei#h


 
Moin Moin allerseits!

Melde mich auch an #6 

@Detlef: Man(n) kennt sich zwar noch nicht, aber wie sieht es mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft aus???

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## detlefb (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				me_fo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Man(n) kennt sich zwar noch nicht



Das läßt sich ja ändern Zwecks Fg... im Prinzip ja, allerdings steht JosiHH schon auf der Liste und drei Leutz mit Tackle und meinem  Schlauchboot, Motor und Co habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## dat_geit (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Isch hab schon den Sylverpasi im Dachkoffer, sonst könnte ich da auch noch was anbieten.
Allerdings wäre die Möglichkeit noch vorhanden Material zu transportieren.
Wir werden natürlich einen 2 Tage-Tripp daraus machen, also quasi im Anschluß gleich im Ausland verweilen.

Aber wie gesagt, könnte ich vorher noch 2-2 Bellys in HH verladen. 1-2 Tage vorher die Übergabe und Rückübergabe in HH, dann ab Montach.

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig weiters.


----------



## detlefb (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt, könnte ich vorher noch 2-2 Bellys in HH verladen. 1-2 Tage vorher die Übergabe und Rückübergabe in HH, dann ab Montach.
> Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig weiters.




Klasse Idee#6 #6 #6, hätte von mir sein können |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

zur Not kann sich einer der HH'er boardies mein Gepäck-Angeltransport-Anhänger ausleihen ....  :m ( 550Kg ) wegen evtl. FG 
AHK vorausgesetzt ....
kommt bei mir kaum noch zum Einsatz wegen Bootstrailer hinten dran ....  #d


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

schönes ding... .!!ich habe das glück das ich 2 aufgepumpte Bellys in meinen t4 stellen kann.
nur auspacken und ins wasser #6


----------



## Medo (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

da wir auch ne fg machen und es wohl drei tage fun-pur werden leider auch nicht...

vielleicht nächstes mal


----------



## Nordangler (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und eine Menge Fisch.

Sven


----------



## leguan8 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet.


----------



## detlefb (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich auch angemeldet.




Ein wahrlich weiser Entschluß#6


----------



## dat_geit (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jepp, das war wirklich der richtige Entschluß.#6


----------



## leguan8 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich mit meinem boot komme.


----------



## Tüdel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, hab' mich jetzt auch offiziell angemeldet *freu*.

@HD4ever:
Siehst Du 'ne Chance mich mitzunehmen???

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## DS-Angelsport (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo,

wir freuen uns auf das Treffen und auf die schon recht grosse Beteiligung.
Wir werden bestimmt einen schönen Tag am Wasser verbringen.

Wer noch Lust hat kann gerne mitmachen.


Gruß

DS Angelsport-Center
www.meerforellenblinker.de

info@dsangelsport.de


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich mit meinem boot komme.




*TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

Irgendwie reicht mir ein Tag Küste nicht 

Wenn ich schon da hoch düse, dann will ich auch ein bissl länger bleiben. :q

Hat einer von Euch Lust schon in der Woche davor anzureisen 
und ein bissl vorzuüben? Man könnte sich ein Privates Zimmer für kleines Geld anmieten und eine schöne Woche im Fisch verbringen.
Egal ob Boots-, BB- oder Waatangeln. Nur fürs Brandungsgammeln bin ich nicht zu haben :q

Bei Interesse -> PN :q


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever:
> Siehst Du 'ne Chance mich mitzunehmen???



jo - sehe ich ! #h


----------



## Medo (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

und es rückt immer näher....


----------



## Tombär (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hätte schon Interesse zusammen mit meinem Sohn, muss aber sagen, dass wir "Frischlinge" sind.
Deswegen meine Fragen,
was ist die Mindestaustattung beim Meerforellenangeln?
Rute und so vorhanden. wird vom Strand aus geangelt?
Dann bräuchten wir wohl so ne schicke lange Wathose oder? Und wie sieht es mit diesem dänischen Fischereischein aus, wenn es von der dänischen Seite losgeht?
vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.

GRUSS TOMBÄR


----------



## detlefb (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

zwecks Rute&Rolle kann man hier mal einen Blick riskieren. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072
Eher um nach Länge und Wurfgewicht zuschauen als nach Hersteller und Preis. 
Eine Wathose ist sicher angebracht. 
Wenn in DK geangelt wird, braucht man auch einen Schein. https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp 
Des weiteren sollte man natürlich hier im Forum noch reichlich stöbern. 
Sprich mal die Board Suchfunktion "oben rechts" bemühen.
Ich mag halt keine Romane schreiben........:m


----------



## DS-Angelsport (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo,

Die Dänischen Fischereischeine kann man bei uns vor Ort im Geschhäft erwerben. Wir haben alles da - auch gute Tipps.

Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center

www.dsangelsport.de

www.meerforellenblinker.de

info@dsangelsport.de

Ochsenweg 72-74
Flensburg-Weiche
Tel. 0461/91514


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Es wird wenn nicht NO6-10 vorherrscht auch die Fischerei auf der deutschen Seite möglich sein und auch von den geführten Stränden werden ein oder 2 auf der seite liegen so dass nicht unbedingt ein DK Schein erforderlich sein muß!


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Irgendwie reicht mir ein Tag Küste nicht
> 
> ...



Mist !
hatte irgendwo nen link von kleinen Ferienhäusern auf Keagnes... |uhoh:
Kaegnes Camping oder sowas .... 
kleine Häuser - würde sagen recht einfach eingerichtet, aber für nen schönes Angelwochenende sollte es langen .... 
ich such noch mal falls Interesse .....


----------



## Tombär (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Mist !
> hatte irgendwo nen link von kleinen Ferienhäusern auf Keagnes... |uhoh:
> Kaegnes Camping oder sowas ....
> kleine Häuser - würde sagen recht einfach eingerichtet, aber für nen schönes Angelwochenende sollte es langen ....
> ich such noch mal falls Interesse .....


 
hey das wäre super..
hatte schon überlegt ob ich nicht irgendwie gleich mit familie dort am wochenende bleibe. kleines hüttchen würde ja ausreichen. hat da jemand noch ein tip?

gruss tombär


----------



## Fastroller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,

1. wollte den Thread vorholen...#6 

2. Bin auch dabei ! #h  ....und kanns kaum abwarten !

P.S. Detlef, bist Du auch am Start ?


----------



## dat_geit (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich knack nach der Abschlussparty auf meinem Belly und leg vorher noch schnell mal ne Grundrute raus.|rolleyes
Dann noch den Anker werfen und morgens gibbet dann frisch Fisch.#6


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich geh da dieses WE - also morgen - schon mal etwas üben ... 
hoffentlich klappts mit dem silber .....


----------



## Blauortsand (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Informationen zum neuesten Stand:

Anmeldungen bislang 46 Teilnehmer 
-davon werden dann erfahrungsgemäß 2/3 erscheinen 
-davon auch einige Kleinboot und Bellyboot Kapitäne
-erstaunlich viele Fliegenfischer sind dabei

Abends kann wer will dann gemütlich beieinander gehokt werden und zwar darüber freue ich mich besonders wird diese Zusammenkunft auf der großen Ochseninsel http://www.ochseninseln.de/ stattfinden dort werden wir dann bewitschaftet #6 , Anglerlatain wird in GROßen Mengen im Raum verteilt und ich hoffe ich bekomme das angkündigte Filmchen bis dahin noch zusammengeschnitten  !

Freue mich schon!!!#h


----------



## detlefb (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> P.S. Detlef, bist Du auch am Start ?



Wenn du detlefb meinst gucke mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=982985&postcount=7
Bisher ist alles im grünen Bereich |supergri |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

Sauber Jelle! Freu mich schon tierisch drauf. Hab bis dato noch keinen "passenden" für meine DK Pläne gefunden macht aber nüscht dann werd ich die Eckerförder Gegend mal unsicher machen.
Das ist von CasadelaMama nur  maximal ne halbe Stunde weg... :q


----------



## Laggo (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Saubärst, Jelle|laola: 

Von da hab ich es nur ca. 800 Meter bis zu meiner Unterkunft:#2: 
Ich muß nur noch irgendwie übers Wasser kommen|uhoh:


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,

das ist ja geil - ich habe schon von der großen Ochseninsel aus geangelt, als noch niemand wußte, daß es jemals ein Internet geben wird... :g 

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werde ich nicht teilnehmen, wüsche aber allen viel Petir und vor allem viel Spaß :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Saubärst, Jelle|laola:
> 
> Von da hab ich es nur ca. 800 Meter bis zu meiner Unterkunft:#2:
> Ich muß nur noch irgendwie übers Wasser kommen|uhoh:




Ist schon geklärt Laggo wir richten da einen Bellybootfährdienst ein - Du hast Schicht von 19.00 - 03.00#6 :q 

Ne im Ernst:
Die haben einen eigenen Fährbetrieb für die Insel und werden uns vom Festland abholen und auch dann später in 2 Touren zurück an Land bringen dass müssen wir dann halt bündeln!


----------



## Fastroller (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Detlef,

schön das Du auch am Start bist. Da habe ich doch wirklich Dein b vergessen...sowas !    peinlich


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich glaube das wird ein "FETTER" tag,kann es kaum noch abwarten...


----------



## detlefb (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das wird ein "FETTER" tag,..........



Wieso?? wird abends Eisbein oder Haxen serviert |supergri :m


----------



## leguan8 (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wo kann ich denn mein Boot am besten slippen Jelle???


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				leguan8 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich denn mein Boot am besten slippen Jelle???



ich würde sagen wir Bootsangler treffen uns alle in *Egernsund* ?!?!
zumindest ich will da ins Wasser .... :m
hoffe der ganze Schnee ist bis dahin weg #q


----------



## Blauortsand (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen wir Bootsangler treffen uns alle in *Egernsund* ?!?!
> zumindest ich will da ins Wasser .... :m
> hoffe der ganze Schnee ist bis dahin weg #q




Egernsund ist auf jeden Fall die Richtige Wahl - Slippe ist gut und das ganze auch noch für umsonst!:m 

Die bootsangler können sich natürlich auch in egernsund vor der slippe treffen oder aber auch bei dem gemeinsamen treffpunkt morgens und dann losfahren und slippen oder aber auch schon früher slippen und am Anleger bei Morgendlichen treffpunkt festmachen - je nachdem wie heiß man so ist!?!

Ich würde es nur schön finden wenn alle teilnehmer dann am Abend nochmal eben in Kollund aufschlagen um gemeinsam die Veranstaltung abzuschließen - die meisten werden ja eh dort sein da wir ja gleich dort zu den Ochseninseln rübergeschifft werden!#h 

Wer Abends nicht dabei ist auf den Ochseninseln bitte nochmal PN an mich damit ich vorher einschätzen kann wieviele dort aufschlagen!#c #6


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe kein Visum für die Ochseninsel bekommen.. 
Ich glaube ich düse ab Kollund wieder Richtung Kaiserreich !


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

 Ablauf:
Treffen um 8.30h auf dem Parkplatz vor Annies Kiosk in *Sonderhav* ca. 5 Autominuten hinter der Grenze!


Wie siehts denn da eigendlich mit nen paar Anlegemöglichkeiten aus ?
würde ja schon versuchen wollen mich auch dort einzufinden - ganz klar um auch erstmal die Leute kennen zulernen... :m
Idealst wäre natürlich wenn ich vorher schon in Egernsund eingeslippt hätte und dann mitn Boot dort vor Ort wäre - aber das könnte zeitlich ja ein Problem werden .... also ggf. auch erst danach weiter nach Egernsund und einslippen |kopfkrat Abends Treffen geht natürlich auch klar ! SELBSTGÄNGER :m


----------



## Blauortsand (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Treffen um 8.30h auf dem Parkplatz vor Annies Kiosk in Sonderhav ca. 5 Autominuten hinter der Grenze!
> 
> 
> Wie siehts denn da eigendlich mit nen paar Anlegemöglichkeiten aus ?



Da sind 2 Bootsstege direkt vor dem Parkplatz unter anderem der Fähranleger für die Ochseninseln da kann man bestimmt mal eben festmachen!


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind 2 Bootsstege direkt vor dem Parkplatz unter anderem der Fähranleger für die Ochseninseln da kann man bestimmt mal eben festmachen!



ok ....
je nach zeitlage also slippen in Egernsund ca 7.30 oder sonst halt direkt auf dem Parkplatz ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

Meine Gummitanken Lieferung ist heute angekommen...

hier ein Teil davon:






Jetzt kann es ja los geht!!!

Hoffentlich kommen meine USA Köder noch zeitig an.... :q :q :q


----------



## Skorpion (6. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Torsk,

sind das alles Spinnex Köder? Kommt mir so vor, wegen dem roten Plastikschwanz|rolleyes 
Wenn ja, dann hat sich das Sortiment der Firma Spinnex sehr gut weiter Entwickelt.  Ich war im Januar in Polen zum Lachsangeln und habe dort ca. 30 Spinnex-Blinker gekauft|supergri Typische Mefo Blinker waren aber in dem Angelladen vor Ort nicht dabei|kopfkrat Vielleicht kannst du mal einen Blick auf die Rückseite werfen, würde mich interresieren. THX


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

Jepp sind Spinnex! In 16 bis 20gr.


----------



## Medo (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Jepp sind Spinnex! In 16 bis 20gr.


 
und das darüber ist ne ikea decke |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

die wird auch gebraucht zum warm einwickeln wenn das draußen bis dahin so weiter geht .... :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> die wird auch gebraucht zum warm einwickeln wenn das draußen bis dahin so weiter geht .... :m




Na wenn Dir so ein Mini Platzdeckchen reicht...|uhoh: 
Mein Beileid! :q :q :q :m


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

nene ... ich seh mich schon wieder wie'n Michelinmännchen im Boot sitzen ... |uhoh:  mit 35 Kg Kleidungsstücken als Ballast oder so ... |rolleyes


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

gebe dir da recht,bei diesen temp. ist das nicht so klasse...
aber was einen nicht umbringt gibt fisch oder wie war das noch gleich*gg*


----------



## Blauortsand (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> gebe dir da recht,bei diesen temp. ist das nicht so klasse...
> aber was einen nicht umbringt gibt fisch oder wie war das noch gleich*gg*



Mir sind zwar heute fast die Füße abgefallen nach 3 Stunden paddeln vom Bellyboot aber Fische sind da - wären auch vom Ufer erreichbar gewesen!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Boahh Jelle schöne Fische! Das macht heiss auf Meh(e)r!!!


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Boahh Jelle schöne Fische! Das macht heiss auf Meh(e)r!!!



seh ich genauso !!!!! :l
man - was freu ich mich doch auf meine 1.Mefo dieses Jahr ....
hoffe das klappt am 18.


----------



## Medo (7. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich könnt:v 

das mach der holm extra:r 

...seh mal zu das wir bei dir anfangen können....

... mach du mal an dem woend. beton....

klei mi anne feut  #h


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ die *Bootsangler* : 
wer will denn den besagten Tag mit dem eigenen Boot vor Ort sein und ggf. auch in Egernsund slippen ???
vielleicht läßt sich da ja im vorweg was absprechen zwecks Treffen  o.ä. |kopfkrat
Habe slippen dort auf jedem Fall auf dem Plan - Frage ist nur vor dem eigendlichen Treffen und dann mit dem Boot rüberfahren oder erst Treffen und dann nach Egernsund weiterfahren ....


----------



## leguan8 (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich wollte eigentlich mit dem boot in egernsund slippen.


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hab den Thread grad nochmal durchgelesen ... bisher wir 2 nur ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nein wir kommen auch mit unserer Nussschale! 

Fahre mit Euch nach Dingsdasund....


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre mit Euch nach Dingsdasund....



*3 *.....  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin!

Hab mir gerade mal bei map24 angeschaut wie weit Egernsund von Sonderhav weg ist..

Wollt Ihr wirklich 8,78 Kilometer wieder zurück in die Förde fahren?
Ist das nicht ein bisschen weit oder sind da die besten Fangplätze?

Ansonsten würde da ja kein Sinn machen erst am Treffpunkt vorbei zu donnern, slippen und auf dem Wasserweg wieder zurück...

@ Jelle wir kommen Abends nicht mit! Wenn der Kahn schonmal auf dem Trailer ist dann geht es Sonntag morgen gleich wieder los ab Eckernförde :q


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

mhm ... nee - muß man ja auch ggf. gar nicht .... #c
deswegen wollte ich ja mal mit anderen Nußschalen-Mefo Jägern sprechen ....
wir könnten uns ja auch erst mit allen anderen aufm Parkplatz treffen und dann weiter nach Egernsund zum einslippen .... wo die besten Stellen sind weiß ich leider nicht ....
ansonsten slippen wir nach dem Treffen ein und schleppen mal in Richtung der anderen Meute |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mein Reden... Vielleicht lässte Jelle ja schonmal ein paar Infos zur Not per PN rüberwachsen und erleichtert uns unsere Entscheidung 

Irgendwo hinschleppen wir mit unserem Schaluppi net gehen mangels Ausrüstung ausser wenn die Drift stimmt dann Pilken wir uns voran :q


----------



## Blauortsand (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ihr kriegt ein paar Infos Jungens  können ja nochmal kurz vor dem treffen telenieren! Wo Ihr euch trefft bei uns oder in egernsund könnt Ihr entscheiden - das kann ich euch nicht abnehmen - klasse wäre es wenn halt Abends alle kurz nochmal zusammenkommen auf dem Parkplatz!!!


----------



## HD4ever (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hört sich gut an ... :m #6
wann ist denn abends so in etwa das Treffen da ?


----------



## dat_geit (8. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Petri Heil Jelle.
Schöne Fische.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Trauminseln und meine zweite Heimat.
Ich für meinen Teil werde auf jeden natürlich bei unseren lieben Nachbarn fischen.

@HD4ever
Egernsund hört sich nicht schlecht an.
Aber ich hab da noch eine Verabredung mit ner dicken Heringsfresserin ein wenig weiter östlich.
Aber ich denk an euch, wenn ich müde Beine an den Flossen bekomme.


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hoffe für euch, dass sich das Wetter bald ändert und es wärmer wird.
Wünsche euch viele blanke Mefos und große Leos. Freue mich schon auf euren Bericht und die Pics.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> @HD4ever
> Egernsund hört sich nicht schlecht an.
> Aber ich hab da noch eine Verabredung mit ner dicken Heringsfresserin ein wenig weiter östlich.
> Aber ich denk an euch, wenn ich müde Beine an den Flossen bekomme.



kein Problem !
Mitn Belly ne Runde Wasserski kommt bestimmt gut ... |supergri
war ja beim 1.mal nicht dabei - hört sich ja so an als ob dann die ganze Förde von uns in Beschlag genommen wird .... 
d.h. Treffen am Parkplatz und dann sucht sich jeder seine Lieblingsecken ?!


----------



## Medo (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich ja so an als ob dann die ganze Förde von uns in Beschlag genommen wird ....
> d.h. Treffen am Parkplatz und dann sucht sich jeder seine Lieblingsecken ?!


 
jo|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das heißt für Medo wird morgens ne Patenschaft verlost ( darum auch erst Treffen) und dann hast den Kerl den ganzen Tag an der Backe..:c :c :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hmm ich glaube ich hab da was falsch verstanden... #t 

Ich dachte wir treffen uns an einem Ort und je nach Lage (Wetter usw.) werden wir dann von den anwesenden Guides "beraten". |bla: 
Bzw zum Teil z.B. als völliger Anfänger( wie wir zum Beispiel)
in dem Gebiet an die Hand genommen.

Oder sehe ich das richtig? |kopfkrat 

Schöne Grüße!


Kai


----------



## Medo (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt für Medo wird morgens ne Patenschaft verlost ( darum auch erst Treffen) und dann hast den Kerl den ganzen Tag an der Backe..:c :c :c


 

so.... :r 

ne woche später wird einer des nachts erfrieren |krank: wenn er im auto schlafen musste|krach:  


bei mir ist es dann kuschelig warm|schild-g


----------



## Blauortsand (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich glaube ich hab da was falsch verstanden... #t
> 
> Ich dachte wir treffen uns an einem Ort und je nach Lage (Wetter usw.) werden wir dann von den anwesenden Guides "beraten". |bla:
> Bzw zum Teil z.B. als völliger Anfänger( wie wir zum Beispiel)
> ...



Genau! Wer will bekommt!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Wer will bekommt!#h



Ich will, ich will!!!! Ne schöne Dorschsstelle reicht #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> INe schöne Dorschsstelle reicht #6



aber das is doch das Mefotreffen ???  |kopfkrat #c ... 

hab da bisher inner Förde 2 mal klasse Dorsch gefangen - letztes mal allerdings  an meinen schönen Dorschstellen nur 1 einzigen zu 2. innerhalb von 7 Stunden ... :c
soviel dazu ... |uhoh: alles Glückssache ob man ein paar Heringsschwärme ausfindig machen kann - da sind dann Dorsch und Mefo nicht allzu weit ... |rolleyes


----------



## Blauortsand (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Dorschstelle gibt es nicht!|kopfkrat  Die sollen doch Liebe machen jetzt!!!:l 

Ich wollte das Treffen schon gerne blankorientiert durchführen und den Dorschen Ihre Ruhe gönnen - Natürlich jeder wie er will aber silbern und rund sollen die Fische sein!#h 

Zum dorschen komm doch mal im Herbst vorbei Kai!!!:m #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will, ich will!!!! Ne schöne Dorschsstelle reicht #6



DUUU und Deine Dorsche :q:m..... Lass die Jungs doch mal in Ruhe und versuch Dich am "Silber"! Der Anreiz ist viel größer als die ollen Dorsche :q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich will ne schöne Mefostelle wo die sich schwärmeweise tummeln ...  |supergri :m


----------



## NordlichtSG (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ihr bekommt schon noch die entsprechenden Infos ....
Immer diese Gierlappen hier


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wasn? Ende März haben die Jungs es doch schon lange hinter sich oder?

Ich *liebe *Dorsche! :q

Na gut eine MeFo wär schon ok aber dann will ich wieder meine Leos!


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

man - wenn das nicht bald besser wird brauch ich nen Radlader um den Bootstrailer vom Parkplatz zu bekommen ... #q
schön den ganzen Schnee beim Räumen immer davor und daneben geschoben ...  :r kann langsam mal 10 Grad wärmer werden !!!!!


----------



## Medo (10. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

juppp... bei uns sinds durch schneewehen fast 30 centimeter.

was solls.... ist die linke spur halt frei


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

Na die Wettervorhersagen sehen ja echt toll aus... #d :c 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=11388&fdate=20060318


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle!


Wieviele Angler sind denn bis jetzt angemeldet?


----------



## Skorpion (11. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das sind ja Aussichten#d:r Ich dachte, ab mitte der Woche sollte es endlich wärmer werden|kopfkrat So wie`s aussieht wird das nix. Dazu noch mein Lieblingswind aus NO:r  
Vielleicht dreht der Wind ja noch und es wird wenigstens etwas Wärmer. |rolleyes


----------



## JosiHH (12. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja Aussichten#d:r Ich dachte, ab mitte der Woche sollte es endlich wärmer werden|kopfkrat So wie`s aussieht wird das nix. Dazu noch mein Lieblingswind aus NO:r
> Vielleicht dreht der Wind ja noch und es wird wenigstens etwas Wärmer. |rolleyes



Muß gar nicht besser werden. Schließlich muß ich ARBEITEN#q  und deshalb mal wieder "ABSAGE".

Detlef: Dafür ist jetzt dein Beifahrersitz frei.... Kannst also irgendwelche netten Anhalterinen mitnehmen|rolleyes 

Aber nächstes Jahr

Josi


----------



## Rausreißer (13. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Muß gar nicht besser werden. Schließlich muß ich ARBEITEN#q  und deshalb mal wieder "ABSAGE".
> 
> Detlef: Dafür ist jetzt dein Beifahrersitz frei.... Kannst also irgendwelche netten Anhalterinen mitnehmen|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Man, Josi Du machst Sachen. :c #d 

So, Herr Holm, es wird langsam Zeit, dass Du die Tauchsieder an den mir bekannten Stellen einhängst. :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Tüdel (13. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Leute,

hoffentlich wird mein Anliegen jetzt nicht zu kompliziert, aber ich suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten - oder so ähnlich:

Also, HD4ever nimmt mich von HH mit zum Treffpunkt beim Kiosk. Dann fährt er weiter zum Slippen und verbringt den Tag auf seinem Böötchen.
Da wir uns ja alle am Abend treffen könnte er mich wohl auch wieder mit in Richtung HH nehmen. Aber, an dem Abend würde ich viel lieber nach Kiel bzw. Flintbek oder Boksee mitgenommen werden ...
So nun die 2 Fragen:

1. Kann mich jemand ab dem Treffpunkt mitnehmen - am liebsten einer der Guides, die auf der dänischen Seite bleiben?!
2. Fährt jemand am Abend (egal ob vor oder nach dem Ausklang auf der Ochseninsel) in Richtung Kiel und kann mich mitnehmen??
Falls nein, nimmt HD mich hoffentlich wieder mit zurück und setzt mich an irgendeiner Autobahn-Raststätte aus.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorweg, an alle die sich bereiterklären mich mitzunehmen, oder das bereits getan haben.

@Jelle: je nach dem, an wen ich jetzt gerate, entscheidet sich, ob ich auf der Insel dabei sein werde oder nicht.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Blauortsand (14. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Moin Jelle!
> 
> 
> Wieviele Angler sind denn bis jetzt angemeldet?



55 Leute bislang - ich hoffe wenn wer nicht kommt dass dann auch bescheid gegeben wird wegen der Planung für Abends!#h #h #h 




> Das sind ja Aussichten Ich dachte, ab mitte der Woche sollte es endlich wärmer werden So wie`s aussieht wird das nix. Dazu noch mein Lieblingswind aus NO
> Vielleicht dreht der Wind ja noch und es wird wenigstens etwas Wärmer.
> 11.03.2006 22:31



Ungemütlich ist das schon im Wasser momentan :g aber dafür beißen die Fische recht gut habe bei den in der letzten Woche fast immer Kontakt gehabt und auch meist gut maßige Blanke bis 60cm auch heute gerade wieder#6 !



> Schließlich muß ich ARBEITEN und deshalb mal wieder "ABSAGE".



Schade Josi aber so muß ich Deinen berüchtigten Fangneid nicht wieder fürchten  |supergri - beim nächsten mal dann wieder!

@Tüdel da findet sich bestimmt was mache mir da keine Sorgen!!!

Hier nochmal als Insperation ein paar Blinker, Wobbler und Fliegen die in der letzten Woche gefangen haben!

Salty 18gr.
Grizzly 12gr.
Morre Silda 15gr.
Snaps 20gr.

Möglichst langsame Führung mit Spinnstops und Zwischenspurts alles sehr ungleichmäßig brachte die meisten Bisse! Komischerweise haben die Snaps in relativ fixer Führung aber auch gefangen!
Die Fische haben auch nicht zögerlich gebissen sondern hatten Bock und sind auf die Köder geknackt!!!

Die Fliegen hatte ich meist als Springerfliegen im Einsatz aber auch mit der Fliegenrute hat es geklappt! Besonders das Orange / Weiße Modell hat bei mir allererste Priorität - Danke nochmal für das muster Jan das war die letzten beiden Jahre meine beste Fliege!


----------



## Laggo (14. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch Jelle, warum hängt denn da meine komplette "Kaltwasserköderbox"|kopfkrat 
hast wohl wieder bei mir abgeguckt|licht #6 #6 #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und ich hab mich mit Rot eingedeckt.... neee war nur spaß :q


----------



## Rausreißer (14. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schönes Ding Jelle #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## HD4ever (14. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

das macht ja Hoffnung ....  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ HD hast Du schon einen neuen "Beifahrer"?


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

nee - aber das is auch nich sooo toll mit nem Beifahrer in meiner Nußschale 
es geht zwar,aber um dann richtig damit dann in Gleitfahrt zu kommen ist der Motor zu schlapp  
vor allem will ich ja mit 4 Ruten mehr oder wenig ausschließlich schleppen den Tag - deswegen hab ich Tüdel ja auch schon mehr oder weniger abgesagt ...


----------



## dat_geit (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe gestern im Zielgebiet Aufklärung betrieben und kann euch nur sagen, die Silbernen warten auf uns.
Es sah wirklich vielversprechend aus.
Wenn da kein Schnee dazu kommt, kann ohne Probleme überall geslippt werden und auch jeder Steilhang dürfte zum herauf und herunter kommen geeignet sein.
Die Temps haben auch ihre Vorteile, man kann sehr schön spazieren, ohne irgendwo zu versinken.#6


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ Bengt !
los - mit rauf aufs Wasser am Sa ! :m
zuhause anner warmen Heizung sitzen kann ja jeder .....  :q dat_geit los ! |rolleyes


----------



## Tüdel (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch HD4ever, Du hast ja nur Muffe, dass ich Dir zeige, wie man auch auf einer Nußschale mit 10 Ruten schleppt :q 

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, für 2 ist das Boot i.d.T. ziemlich 'übersichtlich'.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> das Boot i.d.T. ziemlich 'übersichtlich'.



mein Reden ... 
aber hoffe ja irgendwann mal auch ne Vergrößerung .... |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jo das hört sich ja gut an!

@ HD Wir sind zu dritte auf 4 Metern Boot :q


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

da könnt ihr euch ja auch gut gegenseitig warm halten ! :q
gehen würde es problemlos zu zweit - aber wie gesagt - soll ja Mefoschleppen angesagt sein bei mir .......  |bla:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

so von mir aus kann es los gehen ,meine sachen sind fertig.......
es kribbelt schon sehr,wir wissen nur noch nicht ob mit Belly oder meinem lütten boot. tendenz ist aber das Boot wegen der wasser temp.


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hört sich doch gut an ....
kriegen wir ja ne kleine Egernsund Flotte zusammen .... |bla:
irgendwo werden wir da dann schon was silbernes finden sag ich :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

dat stimmt wohl, man kann aber auch gut in kollund slippen,da gehe ich immer ins wasser wenn ich dort fischen will!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hmmm Kollund?! Auch ne Möglichkeit... was ist denn besser? 
Wo sind die höheren Fangchancen?

Naja wir strahlen nicht sooo die wäre aus... wie unsere Kölner Kammeraden:q

Wenn noch einer von Euch mit nem kleine Boot vor Ort ist kann man vielleicht eine "Blinker/Pilk Combo" generieren :q Schleppen ist eh doof :q :q :q


----------



## Blauortsand (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> dat stimmt wohl, man kann aber auch gut in kollund slippen,da gehe ich immer ins wasser wenn ich dort fischen will!!!



Meinste die slippe die letztes Jahr gebaut wurde?
Die sieht ja ganz gut aus - habe die schon länger im Auge aber noch nie jemanden dort slippen gesehen! Ist die den öffentlich und umsonst - gehört die zu dem Ruderclub???


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die höheren Fangchancen?



was die Dorsche angeht 2 mal richtig gut gefangen bei Egernsund - einmal richtig schlecht .... |uhoh:
war immer so im Bereich der Holnisenge - nicht weit raus von Egernsund ....
aber wer will schon Dorsche am Sa #c :q :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> aber wer will schon Dorsche am Sa #c :q :m



Ich wüsste da einen der schon gerne etwas seine 350KM 
mit nach hause nehmen würde


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich auch !
Ne schöne blanke 60er Mefo + 2-3 schöne "Beifangdorsche" auf meine Schleppköder .... :m
na warten wir es mal ab !
Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was so ein "Großangriff" alles zu Lande befördert !
das 1. mal das ich bei soner Aktion mitmache .....   |bla:


----------



## Medo (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich hasse massenveranstaltungen!!










es sei denn ich bin dabei


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste die slippe die letztes Jahr gebaut wurde?
> Die sieht ja ganz gut aus - habe die schon länger im Auge aber noch nie jemanden dort slippen gesehen! Ist die den öffentlich und umsonst - gehört die zu dem Ruderclub???


 
nee, wenn du bei annie vorbei fähst und direkt in der kurve rechts runter ans wasser da ist ein EFH mit nem bauzaun und dierekt dahinter kann man gut slippen. ist zuerst etwas flach aber geht recht gut,sogar mit nem langschaft motor(ich habe einen):m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm Kollund?! Auch ne Möglichkeit... was ist denn besser?
> Wo sind die höheren Fangchancen?
> 
> Naja wir strahlen nicht sooo die wäre aus... wie unsere Kölner Kammeraden:q
> ...


 
gute idee,wir schleppen zuerst mit dipsy divern(ohne Downrigger) und dann pilken wir uns immer noch div. dorsche!!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Und in welchem Gebiet bestehen jetzt die besseren Chancen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee,wir schleppen zuerst mit dipsy divern(ohne Downrigger) und dann pilken wir uns immer noch div. dorsche!!#6




Jeah! Das wollte ich hören :q

Ich hab zwar keine Dipsy Diver aber wir können dann 
ja koppeln wenn Ihr genug Mefos habt #6 :q :q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

erstmal überhaubt eine erwischen!!!
sonst besorg dir noch einen, bekommst du bei ds. angelsport in fl-weiche


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

also vor den ochseninseln(kollund) ist es schön tief .
denke es ist nicht schlecht dort


----------



## Blauortsand (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nach den kalten Vorhersagen nochmal eine gute Nachricht:
Die Fische zeigen sich nach wie vor bissig - war eben nochmal mit Nodlicht SG am Wasser für eine Stunde und da hat sich eine Lütte den drilling nochmal aus viel zu kurzer Distanz betrachtet!#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

schönes ding#6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

astrein ! :m 
war grad im Keller und hab schon mal meine Ruten montiert ....   |rolleyes 
könnte also schon eigendlich losgehen ....


----------



## Medo (15. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

und ich hab nen bißchen was zusammen getüddelt...
soll ja wenn möglich fly-only weekend werden


----------



## NordlichtSG (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Fly-Only?
Meinst du nicht, dass du dich damit ein wenig übernimmst???


----------



## Meerforelle (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin MOin
Ich bin jetzt auch dabei habe mich noch schnell angemeldet!! Musste mir erst noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen!! Danke Detlef!!
Ich freue mich schon sehr!!!
BIn mir nur noch nicht so sicher ob ich mit der Fliege oder mit Blech angreifen soll!! Will doch endlich mal meine erste richtige Truute mit der Fliege fangen!
Bis Samstag
Gruß Jan #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

das klappt schon ....#6 ...wir sehen uns am samstag!!!


----------



## NordlichtSG (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Meerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> Moin MOin
> Ich bin jetzt auch dabei habe mich noch schnell angemeldet!! Musste mir erst noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen!! Danke Detlef!!
> Ich freue mich schon sehr!!!
> BIn mir nur noch nicht so sicher ob ich mit der Fliege oder mit Blech angreifen soll!! Will doch endlich mal meine erste richtige Truute mit der Fliege fangen!
> ...


 
Nimm beides mit!
Ich werde wieder den Fliegenfischer-Starnd führen. Wenn auf Fliege nichts laufen sollte, könnt ihr natürlich auf Blech wechseln. Ihr sollt euren Spass und Fisch haben ... der Strand wird sich auf jeden Fall für die Fliege lohnen, hängt aber noch vom Wetter ab welchen wir nehmen. 
Jedoch haben wir keinen Vertrag mit dem Silber-Gott abgeschlossen und wenn er entscheidet, dass die Mefos weiter draussen ziehen, dann muss halt Blech an die Leine!


----------



## Meerforelle (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@ NordlichtSG

Ok dann werde ich das wohl machen danke für die Info!!
Gruß Jan#h


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

wird da auch was beim Schleppen ab und an gefangen ?
oder tummeln sich die Biester lieber im flachen Bereichen wo es schon minimal wärmer sein könnte ... |kopfkrat
aber wollte ja eh die gaaaanz großen fangen die unter der Heringsschwärmen stecken ...    :m  *träum*


----------



## NordlichtSG (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Dann solltest du dich auf eine längere Fahrt mit deinem Boot einrichten 
Die Heringe haben bislang noch nicht so viel Bock in die Förde zu schwimmen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hab ich beim letzten Besuch auch feststellen müssen .... |uhoh:
davor hatte ich allerdings schon mal welche in der Holnis Enge aufm Echolot ....
ok - dann halt die Mefos die in der Förde auch auf die Heringe warten ... :m


----------



## dat_geit (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wer reist alles mit dem Belly an????


----------



## Loecki (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, habe es auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden...|wavey:

Nun muss ich nur noch wissen wo Reppi sich ins Wasser stellt...und das mit der Ü70 ist so gut wie gebongt...

Wie kommen wir eigentlich abends auf die Insel |kopfkrat
Gibts da ne Fähre oder mittlerweile ne Brücke?
War lange nicht mehr vor Ort.

Grüße an alle Mitverrückten #:
Dirk


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So liebe Leute!

Ich werde mich dann mal hier verabschieden...

Morgen nach der Arbeit geht es hoch und am Samstag anne Küste :q

Hoffe das wir richtig gute Wetter bekommen!
Sollte sich hier irgendwas ändern meldet Euch bitte bei mir! Ich schicke NordlichSG meine Telefonnummer.

Bis Samstag!


Kai


----------



## Medo (16. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Loecki schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe es auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden...|wavey:
> 
> Nun muss ich nur noch wissen wo Reppi sich ins Wasser stellt...und das mit der Ü70 ist so gut wie gebongt...
> 
> ...


 
|supergri :q :q 

geht der reppi dann nach haus... kommen die dicken truten raus:q 

dirk,
abends fahren zwei fähren in abständen die menschlichen überreste wieder ans festland.  brücke?? ich glaub das hackt|gr: 
auch noch das traumhafte ufer zerschroten? wir sind doch nicht in good old germany...


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Medo

Fährst Du eigentlich heute schon hoch?
Ich muß doch wissen ob ich mein Telefon Heut Nacht anlassen kann oder nicht|uhoh: 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Loecki
Is klar, auf meine Kosten wieder besacken wollen...:r 
Aber morgen bin ich dran....#6


----------



## Loecki (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Danke Jörg für die Info :m
Da müssen wir ja schaun, dass wir die letzte Fähre nicht verpassen...
Obwohl nächtliches Spinnfischen von den Ochseninseln...
Ist das denn erlaubt? |kopfkrat |sagnix
|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Loecki (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Reppi
Wieso besacken ;+
Ich nehme nur in aller Bescheidenheit das, was Du übrig läßt...#t
 :q


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Ich nehme nur in aller Bescheidenheit das, was Du übrig läßt...


Und die Bescheidenheit ist wieder 82 .....??|gr: |gr:


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin, moin,

für alle die es nicht abwarten können, habe ich hier einen Link:

http://www.fsc.de/index.htm

Das ist die Homepage vom Flensburger Segelclub auf Holnis.
Und die haben dort eine fernbedienbare Webcam.
Ratet mal worauf ihr die richten könnt??????
Na, na..........
genau auf die Rückseite der Ochseninseln, aber nicht drängeln, denn jeder kommt mal dran........

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen *******??????|rolleyes


----------



## NordlichtSG (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mensch, die Badehosen können eingepackt werden.
Als ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin war die Temperatur endlich mal über 0 Grad und der Wind aus Ost hat einem nicht sofort die Nase abgefroren wenn man um die Ecke schaute


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Sauber! Jetzt noch ein bisschen Sonne und wir werden die Floatings gegen die besagten Badehosen tauschen müssen :q


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

das hört sich doch gut an !
Boot steht vor der Tür und wird heute aufgetackelt .....
muß bloß nochmal mein Fernglas suchen mit der ca 35x270 fachen Vergrößerung damit ich nix verpasse was da so an Land vor sich geht  ....


----------



## NordlichtSG (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hier ein Bild auf Holnis von der dänischen Seite (Egernsund) von heute morgen:


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mönsch Michael,
die gute alte CAm von der Marina in Egernsund.
Die hatte ich Jörch auch schon mal ans Herz gelegt, damit er sich daran erfreuen kann.
Ich überschlage gerade meinen Packplan.
Habe mal wieder für 14 Tage gepackt.
Hier bricht gerade die Sonne durch.
Übrigens hier dir Vohersage für morgen.#6 

leichte Winde zunächst aus nördlichen Richtungen, danach auf West drehend und reichlich Sonne!!!!!!

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/sonderborg


----------



## NordlichtSG (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Yep, Wetterberichte sind für morgen eigentlich bei allen Diensten konstant!
Tagsüber Wind aus West, und WEIT über 0 Grad ... 
Ist ja fast wie Sommer! Da die Sonne brennen wird, die Creme einpacken (als Tip für die Dunkeldeutschen aus dem Süden)
Marina Minde ist ne schöne Ecke, da liegt ja auch mein Boot


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Yeah Männer! Ich bin heissssssss :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah Männer! Ich bin heissssssss :q :q :q



Dann solltest Du im Wasser stehen, damit die anderen auch was von Deiner Wärme haben. Dann sollte die Wassertemp. dank Dir locker 6°C werden #6...

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Petri und jede Menge SILBER!!!!! TL


----------



## Blex (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Ich wünsch euch allen viel Petri und jede Menge SILBER!!!!! TL


Auch so - bis morgen!#6 

Irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl, daß die Hälfte der Letz heute schon losfährt, um noch ein paar Stündchen zu üben!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Na ich bin leider nicht dabei....... Ihr müsst dann ohne mich Spaß haben :r:r:r


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah Männer! Ich bin heissssssss :q :q :q



frag mich mal !!!!   |bla:
aber das wird sich dann spätestens morgen aufm Boot nach ein paar Stunden schon etwas legen denke ich ....   :m
laß mal Handy-Nummern austauschen .... können wir mal schnacken wie es so aussieht aufm Wasser ... schick meine mal per PN


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@(A)Blex
Ich hoffe du kontrollierst morgen die Kleidungsordnung in Sachen Aufnäher.
Nicht das die meisten wieder unerkannt bleiben möchten.

Ausserdem kontrollieren ich alle 5min mit Hilfe der WebCams, was sich da vor Ort tut.


----------



## detlefb (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du kontrollierst morgen die Kleidungsordnung




Na klasse ......ich komme doch in Schnellf...er-Hose


----------



## Blex (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Na klasse ......ich komme doch in Schnellf...er-Hose


Macht nichts, denn es wird kontrolliert was Du drunter trägst! |jump:


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah,
so will ich das hören!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

leute leute.......meine bessere hälfte sagt schon seit gestern ich soll losfahren und aufhören zu nerven....
ich bin sooooooo heiß drauf morgen zu fischen das glaubt kein schwein


----------



## Fastroller (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi,

also seit ca. 14:00 uhr weiss ich, das ich morgen nicht mitkommen kann. 

Es sit zum :c

Seit 14:01 Uhr eins bin ich deswegen am dauer:v

Das ausgerechnet ich derjenige bin der absagt ist für mich wirklich unglaublich. 

@Jelle, vielen dank für deinen Hilfe von vor letzter Woche. ich war an der Förde. habe sogar extra zusammen mit meinem vater bei DS Angelsport einen dänischen Angeljahresschein gekauft, und nun wirds nix...:v

 @detlefb

jetzt musst Du ohne mich silbern...son Schei....

@all

Petri Heil und viel Spass. Das Wetterschlägt ja gerade noch rechtzeitig um

Das ist ein bischen so, als wenn der Weihnachtsmann nicht kommt ! :c


#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

schade für dich .....
ich könnte nun aber eigendlich schon los .....
Sachen sind gepackt und vor lauter Fieber kann ich heute abend bestimmt eh nicht schlafen ....  #c


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja wirklich schade.
Wir werden dir auf jeden Fall berichten und einige Fotos krädenzen.
Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch bei anderer Gelegenheit am Wasser.


----------



## detlefb (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> jetzt musst Du ohne mich silbern...son Schei....


Nicht nur das, nun siehst du garnicht meinen Auftritt in schon erwähnter Hose.

Jörn, keine Panik ich habe noch drei Tage "alten Urlaub", wir düsen da zusammen noch mal hoch. Ich kenn dann ja schon die eine odere andere Stelle.
Da sind dann allein auf weiter Flur, ohne die gierigen Treff-Fischer|supergri |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (17. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, so Detelef gierig sind wir und Treff-Fischer auch. 
Na dann kannst du dich ja morgen auf was gefasst machen und DK ist doch nicht so klein, dass man sich auf die Füsse treten muss wie in WH.


----------



## dat_geit (18. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern gutes Gelingen und ein festtes *Petri Heil*.

Möge die Macht mit euch sein.


Andreas


----------



## Fastroller (18. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@detlefb

Moin mein lieber, wenn das nicht tröstende Worte sind...#h 

....und passen auch noch wie die faust aufs Auge, #6  denn....

ich habe die letzte Märzwoche ebenfalls noch Resturlaub...jepp !:q


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So ich bin zurück....
Viiiel Sonne, fallendes Baro, drehende Winde und.....
Ach shit ich muß los........|rolleyes|rolleyes |rolleyes 
Kann nur für ;meine Blechwerfertruppe;sprechen..
Einige Meter ( Bein-und Armtechnisch) gemacht ohne Erfolg.......ABER noch viel schlimmer war die Tatsache, dass am ersten Strand das Silber Kreise um uns gedreht hat..:c :c #c ca. 5m vor der Nase....
Nichtsdestotrotz ein schööner Tag :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

das war ein schöner tag ,leider ohne fisch bei uns:c aber mit viel spass und sonne.....!!#6
auf dem ersten bild seht ihr den tagesanfang und
auf zweiten bild ist TorskRD grad in aktion*gg*


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

dort ankunft und das gegenseitige einschüchtern vor dem fischen(lach)
und mein angelkumpel heiko beim beobachten der fischer(die hatten fisch)


----------



## HD4ever (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

weltklasse Wetter heute !!!  :l
hat leider mit dem Silber bei mir (wieder) nich geklappt ... :c
hatte aber schönen "Beifang" beim schleppen ..... :m
wer sich da so alles aufm Wasser rumgetrieben hat ....   |kopfkrat
hier nochn paar pics *schwärm*


----------



## detlefb (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> das war ein schöner tag ,leider ohne fisch bei uns:c aber mit viel spass und sonne.....!!#6
> ......




Also bei mir sah das so aus...
das war ein schöner tag , mit ganz viel spass und sonne.....!!#6
Mit Fisch   Dorsch 48 & 55cm und eine Kliesche 34 cm liegen nun Deep Frozen, zwei 40er waren echt zu glischtig. 
Ich sach doch wenn Blech nicht funzt, geht auf Watti immer was 
Edit.......
Ahm bevor ich das vergesse,

 Herzlichen Dank an die Organisatoren und Helfer, es hat alles super geklappt, ich freue mich mich auf die Nr. 3 in 2007#h


----------



## Nordangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Toll zu hören, das ihr eine Menge Spaß hattet. Jetzt warten wir auf den ausführlichen Bericht.

Sven


----------



## Fastroller (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,

sollten den Organisatoren  ( Jelle und Co. ) durch mein nichterscheinen Kosten entstanden sein, so bitte ich um kurze Info ( PN ? ), das würde ich gerne " geradeziehen "

danke und freue mich auf Euren Bericht, |bla:  oder seit Ihr noch auf den Inseln ???|kopfkrat 

Ciao Fastroller|wavey:


----------



## Medo (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> sollten den Organisatoren ( Jelle und Co. ) durch mein nichterscheinen Kosten entstanden sein, so bitte ich um kurze Info ( PN ? ), das würde ich gerne " geradeziehen "
> 
> ...


 
jelle berichtete das noch 200€ durch einen nichterschienenen zu begleichen wären  

das warst bestimmt du:q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jetzt erzählt endlich mal, was ihr gefangen habt!


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jungs wo bleibt der ausführliche Bericht??
Wir warten gespannt darauf.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

MoinMoin!

So bin auch wieder zu hause. Musste noch ein bisschen länger bleiben :q
Es war ein klasse Tag auf der Förde! Nur leider ohne Fisch... na gut ein Hering


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ....Nur leider ohne Fisch... na gut ein Hering



Dann warst du definitiv auf dem falschen Boot|supergri :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Grmblbmlm....


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Grmblbmlm....



Wie meinen???:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Grmblbmlm MAN *Grmblbmlm*!!!!!!!


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Grmblbmlm MAN *Grmblbmlm*!!!!!!!



Aha, Grmblbmlm, heißt ärgern weil kein Fisch :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich glaub eher, dass seine Frau die Wurzel verwechselt hat :q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Oh man Ihr Knalltüten :q :q :q


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub eher, dass seine Frau die Wurzel verwechselt hat :q:q:q



ooohhh shit das könnte auch sein. So komisch durch die Nase.........:q :q :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2006)

*AW: 2. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So Männer alles wieder klar


----------

